

Social.com launches - BlueSkies

I just completed the launch of a new site at Social.com.  This is a collection of the same tools (bookmarklet, WP plugin, widget, Google Reader integration) that was formerly called BigTweet.  The bookmarklet in particular is useful for posting to Twitter, Delicious and Ping.fm without leaving the current web page.<p>I listened to the comments previously about BigTweet in HN (logo &#38; site design was poor, etc) and tried to make some improvements with the change to Social.com.<p>I would appreciate any feedback on the site and the tools.  Thanks!<p>- Scott
======
BlueSkies
Adding clickable link

<http://www.social.com/>

